# What are people charging?



## Honey-4-All

Here is what Weavers are doing. We have had many requests over the years. I no longer do it. Would rather set up a hive for people and let them plug away at grabbing their own as opposed to taking valuable time to do it for them. I'm not against it but the sad fact is the bees rarely pay the bills the way it is. Doing this takes a lot of time. Seen maybe a dozen people offer them over the years on a commercial basis, Most don't sell them very long for the reasons listed above.

http://www.beeweaver.com/buy_beeweaver/mini_bee_pacs


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Hi Ohiobeek,

Check out these people. They sell bees for apitherapy commercially:

http://ferrisapiaries.com/

Susan


----------



## fat/beeman

I have done this in the past best way is cage up 15 workers and hand them to let them sting them selfs. then thereis no liability we charge 25.00
if shipped extra.
Don


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

The only experience we have had is with people coming to our house for stings. We didn't charge. Some insisted on making a donation to replace the bees, but we never asked for payment. Its been a long time since we have had people ask for it. Do you have many people who buy them for that purpose?
Susan


----------

